# بفضل الله تم بيع اكثر من 600علبه بوقت قياسي جدا



## الفرح عنواني (20 نوفمبر 2011)

اول شيء شرفوني بزيارة مركز التاجره الامينه للتسوق http://tagerh.com/



حبوب شيسيدو الغنيه عن التعريف والاكثر طلب 

بفضل الله تم بيع اكثر من 600علبه بوقت قياسي جدا 

الاكثر طلب الامارات ثم الكويت وسلطنة عمان وقطر 


طبعا الاغلبيه عارفين فوائد هلـ حبوب ونتائجه بعد اكمال الكورس الاول لمدة ثلاث شهور والحبوب من ماركة شيسيدو اليابانيه الغنيه عن التعريف والرائده بمنتجات التجميل والاكثر ضمان 


وكل وحده حسب لون بشرتها وتجاوبها مع الحبوب 

في الوحده ما تحتاج الا كورس واحد ووحده تحتاج 2-3

المهم النتيجه ثابته ونهائيه وما يرجع اللون الا ترجع الاسباب مجددا 

والي تقول انها ما استفادت شيء ما استخدمته بانتظام 

تستخدمه يوم وتتركه عشره وتقول ما شفت شيء 



ورجائي واملي خواتي لا تضيعون وقتي بالمسجات لاني مجاوبه على كل شيء اهني

الطلب للجادات فقط وما احالل الي تضيع وقتي ومالها نيه تشتري وحابه تدردش بس

لمشاهدة تفاصيل اكثر تفضلي بزيارة متجري

http://tagerh.com/


مكونات الحبوب


خلاصة الخميرة لرونق ونضارة البشرة
فيتامين c
فيتامين B2
فيتامين B6
فيتامين E
الكولاجين لنضارة البشرة
خلاصةجنين القمح
خلاصة عرق السوس
مستحلب سكر القصب
خلاصة صمغ اللبان العربي
اكسنتنثين ..مرمم للبشرة
الفا ليبوييك حامض اميني مهم للبشرة


----------

